
WordPress to ditch React library over Facebook patent clause risk - huntermeyer
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/wordpress-to-ditch-react-library-over-facebook-patent-clause-risk/amp/
======
DigitalSea
Facebook has done a really poor job at handling this React situation. If
Automattic are moving away from React, how long until other companies start
moving away from it too? Preact is probably a good alternative or Vue.js as
well.

